# Grand River Construction



## ForeverSnagged (Oct 24, 2015)

Just saw this article about some construction on the Grand this Fall/Winter between Beaty Landing and Helen Hazen, figured I share it...

http://outdoorswithfrischkorn.blogspot.com/2017/06/confusion-reigns-regarding-21-million.html


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Still confusing. I went to Helen Hazen Wyman yesterday and there is a sign just downstream where Big Creek enters the Grand. It says use of the river past this point is not permitted. That means only a 100 yard stretch is open to fishing.

What happens if we ignore the sign? I walked downstream and crossed the river at the bend and didn't see any construction activity. Heard the noise of big equipment.


----------



## ForeverSnagged (Oct 24, 2015)

Good question, I have not been up there in a while so I have not seen any signs yet. I am hoping someone else sees this post and can offer more information.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

The construction is at the train trestle on 84 right above beaty..they've built a road across the river and culverts allow the river to pass through..it really sucks. I'm not sure if the same company is doing the work farther down stream but they were caught dumping asphalt into the river. Haven't heard if anything has come of that but I'd hope so.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

P.s. A temporary road so they can work on the train bridge


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

zimmerj said:


> *What happens if we ignore the sign?* I walked downstream and crossed the river at the bend and didn't see any construction activity. Heard the noise of big equipment.


Probably subject to a no trespassing ticket....Or worst possible you die in a construction accident......


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Ticket. Maybe jail time. Or like the above post said a construction accident and your corpse is floating down the river. 

I'd just avoid the area completely this steelhead season. Maybe next season too just to be safe. 
The steelhead won't even go that far upstream now. It'll be all muddy too from all the digging. 
Once it opens back I'll be sure to let everyone know.


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

They did this on the Ashtabula last season. The culverts worked but the river wasn't the same down from the culverts until they removed them. Fishing was still good all last season.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

GrandRiverBassman said:


> Ticket. Maybe jail time. Or like the above post said a construction accident and your corpse is floating down the river.
> 
> I'd just avoid the area completely this steelhead season. Maybe next season too just to be safe.
> The steelhead won't even go that far upstream now. It'll be all muddy too from all the digging.
> Once it opens back I'll be sure to let everyone know.


Don't the steelhead come into the rivers under high water flows? They should be used to moving in muddy water. It will be interesting to see if they make it past the construction.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

RiverRunner88 said:


> The construction is at the train trestle on 84 right above beaty..they've built a road across the river and culverts allow the river to pass through..it really sucks. I'm not sure if the same company is doing the work farther down stream but they were caught dumping asphalt into the river. Haven't heard if anything has come of that but I'd hope so.


The same thing was put in the Ottawa River underneath the 475 overpass as they complete construction on the highway. It was been there a few years and has completely changed the fishery upstream. Very limited white bass run and other game fish, with the exception of largemouth bass, have virtually disappeared compared to the numbers that we caught in years past. Hopefully it doesn't affect your run out your guy's way.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

zimmerj said:


> Don't the steelhead come into the rivers under high water flows? They should be used to moving in muddy water. It will be interesting to see if they make it past the construction.


The pipes that let the water through act like giant high pressure water jets during high water. Hopefully they can manuver them.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

zimmerj said:


> Don't the steelhead come into the rivers under high water flows? They should be used to moving in muddy water. It will be interesting to see if they make it past the construction.


They do, but I don't know how well they bite under the same circumstances.


----------



## gottacatchemall (Apr 2, 2012)

I haven't seen this structure you're talking about they put in, but if anyone saw this old tressel last spring after that heavy flood I wouldn't be surprised if it was wiped out by another flood. There must have been 100 full sized trees pushed against the old tressel not to mention the constant flooding of the vrooman road area?!? What are they thinking


----------

